# To much light? Beamswork DA 6500k



## Quagulator (May 4, 2015)

I think you will be okay. How deep is the tank from the waterline to the substrate?
It might be worth it to look into dimming options (some can plug in some you will have to DIY splice in.... maybe look into fluvals ramp timer or something of the like). 
It also might be worth looking into a carbon source, excel/glutaraldehyde. More plant mass will always help when you have a lot of light. If you have high plant mass and provide them with decent growing conditions you should be okay in my opinion.


----------



## Glyphic (Feb 4, 2012)

I have the 30" version of this light. I strongly suggest getting a dimmer, I ran mine for a while without one, low tech-no CO2 and I had an explosion of every type of algae. Hair, Dust, it was really bad and I'm still recovering from it.

This is the one I bought: http://a.co/4DWBbGs


----------



## zw797 (Jan 10, 2018)

14-15 inches from water line to substrate depending on how long I go without topping off or performing a water change

Bump:


Glyphic said:


> I have the 30" version of this light. I strongly suggest getting a dimmer, I ran mine for a while without one, low tech-no CO2 and I had an explosion of every type of algae. Hair, Dust, it was really bad and I'm still recovering from it.
> 
> This is the one I bought: http://a.co/4DWBbGs


Thank you. I just found that yesterday (didn't realize it was a thing until then) when I was reading forum post upon forum post. You're right I have had an explosion of tons of algae it seems no matter how short I leave the light on it still stays with little to no natural light too. I will definitely buy this now then. Do you have a suggestion for how low to turn it, or should I just play around with it and see what works best.


----------



## DirtDiggler2823 (Oct 9, 2019)

Thinking of getting the 72" version of this light for my 125 gallon tank. Planning on going high tech with CO2. Will this light work with the red and purple plants I plan on stocking?


----------

